# Lithuanian, Estonian: I have just eaten, I am going to eat



## Gattacaman

Hi there, I am a spanish guy with some doubts in these two languages:

I would like to know if in Estonian and Lithuanian you have formations like   "I have just eaten" (like the form Я только что покушал in russian)
and "I am going to eat". Some examples?

Or "acabo de comer" and "voy a comer" en Español.

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## deine

Hi,

in Lithuanian it is:

_Aš ką tik pavalgiau_ - I have just eaten (Я только что покушал)
_Aš einu val_gyti (or just - _Einu valgyti_) - I am going to eat (voy a comer)


----------



## Gattacaman

Thank you very much Deine, if you don´t mind mentioning your surname I would like to include you in the "Acknowledgements" from my M.A Thesis   (It´s about teaching spanish to baltic students)

in any case, thank you very much


----------



## astlanda

Gattacaman said:


> I would like to know if in Estonian and Lithuanian you have formations like   "I have just eaten" (like the form Я только что покушал in russian)
> and "I am going to eat". Some examples?
> Or "acabo de comer" and "voy a comer" en Español.



in Estonian it is:

Ma(Я) alles(только что) sõin(покушал) - I have just eaten (Я только что покушал)
Ma(Я) hakkan(comienzo,start) sööma(illative of infinitive) - I am going to eat (voy a comer) 

"acabo de comer" = "lõpetasin(acababa) söömise(verbal noun = eating)" = "lõpetasin söögi(verbal noun = food)"

in Finnish it's possible to say:
"voy a comer" = "tulen syömään(illative of infinitive)"
E.G. Tulen syömään sitä toistekin. = I'll eat it in future as well.
But this is not the normal way to say it.

Baltic and Finnic share a big part of vocabulary but less grammatic features.


----------



## Gattacaman

Thank you Astlanda, if you wish to appear in the acknowledgements of my thesis, please leave name and surname. Thanks in any case


----------

